
Microsoft learned from the past to design its future - myinnerbanjo
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/29/18515776/microsoft-design-open-fluent-prototypes-history
======
djbelieny
I found it amusing to see pictures in the article showing Microsoft's design
team using Macs instead of anything else running windows. No "eating your own
dog food" here, move along.

~~~
Arainach
I worked on the Windows team in the past, and it was a legitimate problem.
Exposure to competitive products is great to stay aware of options and what
others are doing, but the designers I worked with used Macs exclusively to the
point where they didn't understand core Windows app switching/launching/task
management workflows. A significant portion of my interactions was often
explaining to them how proposed changes would interact with normal users,
legacy apps, and everything else outside of idealized rendered screenshots.

~~~
marapuru
> A significant portion of my interactions was often explaining to them how
> proposed changes would interact with normal users, legacy apps, and
> everything else outside of idealized rendered screenshots.

Ouch, that must be painful to do and keep doing. Did you manage to make a
change in the end? (or should I take the articles' movie as an example that it
did not change :-) )

------
marapuru
Interesting to see that Figma seems to be adopted by at least the OneDrive
team. They were working on some explanatory images and copywriting there. Does
anyone know if they use any other tools to collaborate on design?

------
sven_n
Did they show Macs by purpose on the pictures? ;)

~~~
favorited
Haha at least they covered up the logo with a sticker

